# The first official what do you look like thread



## jar546

After meeting several people in Baltimore and realizing that I probably did not meet as many as I could because I had no idea what anyone looked like, I would like to try a little photo thread.  This should help just incase we get an opportunity to meet again.

JP told me what he looked like and I got it wrong as there was someone else there wearing a Stetson who had no idea what I was talking about when I approached them. 

RJJ's profile says that he is 78 years old.  I was looking for an older guy and I should not have.  You can't be 78. :?

Vegas Paul looks more like a rich playboy.  Must be the sun out there.    

Anyway, here is a photo from the other day when I was getting a lift off of the roof of a new commercial structure.  The camera broke after this picture.  Blackberry in my right hand as it is glued there.


----------



## RJJ

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

:mrgreen: Jeff: That is funny! :lol:  Didn't think anyone would really read my profile! I will adjust. Good fined.

Jp fooled ya with no big hat! High Desert looks just like his avatar!  

FM hasn't changed a bit, but I have know him for a while. Green was much younger then I expected and Fatboy had fooled me for two years on what I had envisioned.

The great thing is to be able to place a face to the screen name. Ones imagination can run away with supposes.


----------



## JBI

Re: The first official what do you look like threadNot the best picture of me, nor the most recent... Just one of the few small enough to fit the size limits.     JDroybysh AYSO Nov2006.jpg[/attachment:13zelqav]OOOPS! I meant 2006...







/monthly_2010_04/572953b3b76f7_JDroybyshAYSONov2006.jpg.6fd58e3013721d75f437f38490123254.jpg


----------



## jpranch

Re: The first official what do you look like threadHere ya go boys. Hunting camp 2007. Have fun with this one!!!







/monthly_2010_04/HPIM0237.JPG.12c1102a83cae630693ccb49a3130d7c.JPG


----------



## hazmatpoobah

Re: The first official what do you look like threadI was working on a bulk LP-Gas plant in this photo. I'm wearing a cowboy hat.







/monthly_2010_05/PB080294.JPG.273a24800d921a2f814218eb8cd094bf.JPG


----------



## rktect 1

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Well, that's the last time I open this thread.

Thanks JP.


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: The first official what do you look like threadjp,That is WAY more informatino that I think we need.Anyway, here's what I use for a photo if anyone asks:







/monthly_2010_05/Me.jpg.b9e349a651a9299007d6c9700c72e02c.jpg


----------



## JBI

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Hey maybe incognito and brudgers will add their pics to page...  :lol:


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

If Incognito added a picture. . .  wouldn't that defeat the purpose?    :lol:


----------



## High Desert

Re: The first official what do you look like thread


----------



## High Desert

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

I guess I don't know how to download a picture. any help?


----------



## jar546

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

I fixed it for you HD.  You look the same in a photo as you do in person.


----------



## Mule

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Too many +_)(60oup5up in there!

On your picture....right click on the picture...select properties........highlight that URL and then right click...select copy.

You can then click on the forum reply tab.....select image (like you did) then you can right click where the blinking cursor is OR I just like to hit Contol V on the keyboard. Here is the way it will end up!






EDIT!!!! Jeff alredy fixed but I will leave the information on how I did it and remove the picture! Don't want anybody thinking that's a picture of me!!!I'm a lot uglier...if you can believe that!  :twisted:

I added some periods in front of the http so you could see what it should look like without the picture!


----------



## High Desert

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

for those of you disgruntled with ICC, please disregard the ICC logo on my jacket in my picture. I got it free for teaching a class for our local chapter and it is a Carhartt so I couldn't pass it up.

rjj, I only look like my avatar when I put my sailor hat on and smoke my pipe


----------



## conarb

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Let me be the first to post a nude picture, taken about 10 years ago.


----------



## High Desert

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Whew! I'm sure glad you used some discretion and only showed it from the waist up.


----------



## packsaddle

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Conarb is hairier than his dog.


----------



## jpranch

Re: The first official what do you look like threadIs this any better? The good looking kid is my grandson Wyatt.







/monthly_2010_05/572953b3cb868_ELKSEPT.2009281.jpg.de4d13a209f83608aa54a30dd21a350a.jpg


----------



## High Desert

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

You know, owners and their pets tend to look a alike after a few years!


----------



## vegas paul

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Jeff said I look like a rich playboy??? Sorry, I'm not either!!  Work for the city, so you know I'm not rich... But hey, as you can see, any guy who drives a chick-magnet like a Studebaker COULD be mistaken for a playboy!


----------



## conarb

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Paul:

Do you really own that blue 1951 Studebaker?  That's exactly the car, in that color, that I owned in 1956 when I got married, I'll have to ask the wife if it was the car that she wanted rather than me, maybe a 51 Studebaker is a chick magnet. 

I've never disputed the fact that I am a Neanderthal, the more I think about it that picture was taken about 14 years ago, I was 60 and was into power-lifting, had just broken the 60-62 year old 185lb state record in the deadlift at 550 lbs.  A guy had to be tough in those days to take on building inspectors.


----------



## vegas paul

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Conarb - yep, that 51 Stud is mine (the license plate refers to the car, not me!).  It's a Business Coupe (no back seat, small cab) and it's been an ongoing project of mine for years.  Not a daily driver, but I get it out and about a few times a week unless I have it torn apart for something.

It's definately a chick magnet - my wife almost tolerates riding in it once in a while!  At least my wife knows I'm safe from predatory women when I'm out in it alone... She says the only women who remember those cars are too old to do me any harm.


----------



## chris kennedy

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Here I am partaking in my two favorite hobbies, reading and gardening.


----------



## jar546

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Chris, as long as that is not a Wiring for Dummies book, you are OK


----------



## chris kennedy

Re: The first official what do you look like thread



			
				jar546 said:
			
		

> Chris, as long as that is not a Wiring for Dummies book, you are OK


No, but it is on my Christmas list.

In all fairness, here I am not hiding behind a code book. I'm the old guy on the left and that is my charming wife Cara next to me. Out for dinner and laughs with some good friends.


----------



## conarb

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Paul:

Apparently it's a Champion, or is it a Commander?  1951 was the first year for Studebaker to offer an overhead valve V-8 in its Commander series. The Champion was a 6 cylinder, I had a 4 door Commander which was a V8.  I had a friend in college who had a 52 Commander, I was riding with him one day and when going onto the freeway he "stepped on it" and it took off like a bat out of Hell, I asked what that was and he said if you pushed hard on the gas there was a passing gear that you hit.  When we got home I couldn't wait to "step on" mine, and sure enough I had a passing gear too.  They are great cars for San Francisco, they had "hill holders", when coming to a stop sign going up a hill you didn't have to step on the brake.  Raymond Loewey told his design team : "It must look like zee aeroplane", and when the "Next Look" from Studebaker appeared in 1950, it did. The 1950-51 Studebakers with their bullet nose were well-received by the public and Studebaker set a new sales record with the 1950 model.











Somehow cars sure turned ugly by comparison, I guess it was when the government started telling the auto makers how they had to build them, safety features, energy efficiency, green, and all, hope that never happens with homes and other buildings.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Some time ago;





Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

conarb - You remind me of my Uncle Bob (No s#!t, I really had an Uncle Bob). He was my mothers' brother. Marine in WWII AND Korea. Made the best Prime Rib ever. He was a chef in Florida for many years.   

U B - You DON'T remind me of my Uncle Bob, but that's OK     You're still a good egg.

Gene - Ummmm, yeah I know...  :twisted:

Jeff - This was a good idea.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

I really like animals


----------



## jpranch

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

FM, and aparently very tastey too! LOL!!! Great pic!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

Post Script: I'm gonna have to attach these pictures to the email data base that was started back in October when the icc (international cash cow) canned the old BB!

For those that want to have your contact info added to the data base email me at: jim@ci.gillette.wy.us

Jeff, Great thread. It is sooooooooo nice to be able to attach a file or picture without a whole lot of hassel.     

Vegas Paul, Too cool! I'll have to dig out a pic of my 1967 Camaro RS.


----------



## RJJ

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

FM: I remember that picture Kissing the deer!  :lol: I believe it was supposed to be the other end, from and old post maybe still in the old BB archives.


----------



## InspMO

Re: The first official what do you look like threadTaken last August in St. Augustine, FL. Had to cut the wife out.







/monthly_2010_05/572953b3cec99_StAu-51600x1200.jpg.cf0cd86b7dfb4df27307ade5c5a704f4.jpg


----------



## vegas paul

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Conarb - Mines a Champion, with the flathead 6.  That passing gear... it's really a 3-speed tranny with overdrive.  When you are going highway speed in 3rd OD, then floor it, you engage a kickdown switch that takes you out of OD and back into 3rd-regular (which is essentially like a passing gear).  That kickdown switch works in 2nd OD also.  Borg Warner made that trans for several companies includint Willys, Plymouth and others.  Nothing like a bullet-nosed Stude on a sunny day... more smiles per mile!


----------



## conarb

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Paul:

Many agree that the most beautiful car ever produced in the United States was Raymond Loewey's 1953 Studebaker Starlight Coupe, I've see perfect ones go for $30,000, but good average condition cars can be had for $10,000.


----------



## Mule

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Can't find a picture of me by myself so I'll post a car!

This is my 56 Chevy I restored and currently drive around!


----------



## fatboy

Re: The first official what do you look like threadOK, now I have to go back into the witness protection program.....but here it is. Me, with my son on his last leave before deploying....(ya'll are going to get sick of hearing about that)Mule, SWEET ride, I need to find a pic of my 69 RS/SS Camaro to scan and put it up.







/monthly_2010_05/572953b3d1f62_Jake-OldCs-09.jpg.fe02f18935ece9f1dc428669b49fd2c7.jpg


----------



## Mule

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

fatboy, tell your son THANKS for everything he does!!

I got the 56 in 2001 and it took about 5 years to restore. Now all I do is upgrades. It's got a 350/330 HP, automatic, power steering, power disc brakes, and AC. Gotta have AC in Texas!


----------



## vegas paul

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Mule - I'm about 5 years into my Studebaker - drive it a lot and do upgrades like you, but STILL NO A/C!  I'm working on it but money's tight and the job security isn't so good...   Maybe TX is the place to look!


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

*Rjj & JP:*

If I'm blessed with bagging "Monster Mash" this year, I'll keep a part of him and I'll post a pic that will look like the old Fleetwood Mac album cover :lol:


----------



## RJJ

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Just the way I like them! I need to find a photo!


----------



## Daddy-0-

Re: The first official what do you look like thread100_1262.jpg[/attachment:2jrm5s6u]Just havin' fun.







/monthly_2010_05/100_1262.jpg.36e29b978930775a2339cd2bd6b8212a.jpg


----------



## jim baird

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

This one is from the local post office wall


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Photo of me, back in 2007 graduation.... I'm the one in the green.


----------



## conarb

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Rick:

Who's handing you your diploma, in 1957 Herbert Hoover unexpectedly showed up and handed us our diplomas, the proudest day of my father's life.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Dean of Instructions at the time.

Or something. However, second degree "diploma" in a row. Talk about being around TOO long... Some will have a field day on college graduation ceremony #3. Anyway, this was college level. Clear example of where you might be when you have 250 or so college credits.


----------



## beach

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

My family at our yearly stay at Catalina Island last August

Two typical California girls hangin' with the old guy........My daughter is more of a smart a$$ than I am, and she's only eight!


----------



## jim baird

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Hey Rick are those braids folded under that robe or is that mortar board stuffed with dreadlocks?

I just watched "The Harder They Come" for the first time, and there was a church choir in that film that wore mortar boards as part of their choir outfit.  I thought it was a great fashion statement.

Remember the Wizard of Oz' advice to the scarecrow too.  He said you don't need brains to be a success, all you need is a diploma!


----------



## JBI

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

beach - If you think she's a smarta$$ now, wait'll she hits eightteen!


----------



## jpranch

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

When I was 18 I could not beleive how stupid my dad was. When I was 25 I could not beleive how much he had learned in 7 years!  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## beach

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

JD, You mean it gets worse??????


----------



## jpranch

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Some do and some do not. I thought for sure that when my daughter was age 11 to 16 that someone in that house was going to die! I just didn't know who? She is 24 now and at this point we can sit back and laugh about it.  :lol:


----------



## jim baird

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

"...beach - If you think she's a smarta$$ now, wait'll she hits eightteen!..."

In our schools they have classes on how to be surly.


----------



## RickAstoria

Re: The first official what do you look like thread



			
				beach said:
			
		

> JD, You mean it gets worse??????


you betcha !


----------



## beach

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

When they're little it's cute......when they're older, not so much.....


----------



## InspMO

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Three daughters, two in college, one 17, and all went the "How to be a Class A Smartmouth" and did very well. They are good kids, I must have tormented my parents :shock:


----------



## Builder Bob

Re: The first official what do you look like thread






Another hard day of public education and driving the boss around...


----------



## pwood

Re: The first official what do you look like thread



			
				conarb said:
			
		

> Let me be the first to post a nude picture, taken about 10 years ago.


ca,

  whose the guy on the left? :mrgreen:


----------



## 

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

I'm guessing that some of you will be surprised to find out that I am Asian.


----------



## beach

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Tigerloose,

That is a surprise! You don't even sound Asian!


----------



## 

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Just kidding!  That's a woman I used to date.  I thought what the heck, I'm in a mood to have some fun.  I wanted to use my current lady's picture but she didn't see the humor and wanted to know what kind of jerk would do such a thing.  Now she knows.


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Now that's a riot :lol:


----------



## vegas paul

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

I could tell by his accent ... that it wasn't his picture!   :mrgreen:


----------



## jpranch

Re: The first official what do you look like threadYa, The 2 pic's I posted were not me either. Here is what I really look like:

View attachment groucho.gif


View attachment groucho.gif


/monthly_2010_05/groucho.gif.a3f0e5704d97924256b87518b5b65abf.gif


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

Tigerloose,

Now that was way cool ! 

Rick


----------



## JBI

Re: The first official what do you look like thread

jp - That's the silliest thing I ever hoid! Say the secret word and win a hundred dollars.   

tiger - You tease! She's looking good... I was going to ask you (her?) out... oh well!  :lol:


----------

